# Do you name your fish?



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Just wondering if everyone has names for the inhabitants of their aquariums. I only name the ones I can identify in the 'crowd'; i.e. I do not name all the platys because they all look the same  . Some of my fishes names are: Shadow, Gepetto, Triton, Tigger, DeNiro, Bruce, Ralph, and Wilson.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Oops, I forgot to mention my 2 bettas, "Ice" (a.k.a. Mr. Grumpy Gills), and Columbus (my 'rainbow fish').


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd rather move it in this section.:mrgreen:
Offtopic Discussion section is not suitable for "fishy" discussions.:bluelaugh:

I name only a few fish yet. If I can remember, here's the following:
Female bristlenose: Emma
Most dominant Golden Hifin Pigeon discus: Tamison
Male blue ram: Tom
All black kuhli loach: Boromir
(No point naming even the others as they look alike.:crazy: )
Black Angelfish: Borris

Good news: I'm finally getting more blue rams next week after my lfs got a new batch. Been waiting for 5 months to get them.:welldone:


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

The only one I sort of name is my biggest clown loach, which I call Bubba.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

crazie.eddie said:


> The only one I sort of name is my biggest clown loach, which I call Bubba.


Nice name.:thumbsup:


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Gold Ram - Sid
Blue rams - Charlie and Jamie
Plecos - Septimus and Rustic
Red Platy - Basil
Corys - George, Dougal, Roger and Fred
Neon Tetras - no point naming them as they all look the same.


----------



## fiona (Jul 27, 2006)

nearly all my fish have names!!!
i have ted and yoda, my male gouramies and polly, molly and dolly are the females.  
my pleco is called little dave, my tetras are called zippy, george and bungel.  
then the guppys are the 3 muskatiers.
my clown loauch is called tigger fish and the other to cat fish are called dizzy and cammo.  
weird enought for ya????? :thumbsup: 
:thankyou: :thankyou: :thankyou:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

fiona said:


> nearly all my fish have names!!!
> i have ted and yoda, my male gouramies and polly, molly and dolly are the females.
> my pleco is called little dave, my tetras are called zippy, george and bungel.
> then the guppys are the 3 muskatiers.
> ...


Hi Fiona.
What I find weird is "Little Dave". I suppose when your plec gets big, it'll be "Big Dave"?:thumbsup:

Take care.:thumbsup:


----------



## fiona (Jul 27, 2006)

dont ask!!!!!!! 
my boyfriend named him.
he's always said if we every have kids and we have a boy we have to call him dave so he can be little dave coz it a call name.................????

well id rather have fish called little dave than a kid!!!! :bluelaugh:


----------



## Dizlal (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a catfish named Charlie.


----------



## fiona (Jul 27, 2006)

iv always liked human names for animals. 
my mum used to want a cat called kevin but when my sister got a cat she wouldnt let us name it kevin, how borin!!!1


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

my three corys are larry, moe ,and curley


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

1 gold zebra danio named goldie, and 4 zebra danio's names zeebie 1, zeebie 2, zeebie 3, and zeebie 4.


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Nope I have not named all of my fish! The one's I havnt named I just called then like ' little neon' or hey angel! to my angelfish. 
But...My bala is named ' Hercules ' and i think i have named my pleco ' chip ' because when ever i throw an algea wafer in ( looks like a lil chip to me ) he will sneek up to it and when my clowns will be snacking it he like attacks it and its all his! It's the greatest thing to watch. And its so cute because than he will back off for about a few minutes and let my loaches get some and he's at it again!... But I think when I get my cardinals or whatever other schooling fish for my last fish I will be sure to name them!

Nick


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't name my fish anymore. It got too hard remembering which was which, and eventually I ran out of names  Lol


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Which is which! You have a 3 angels and a clown loach, and a pleco...right? lol :lol:


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

Nick, you forget how many fish I've gone through.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Brie,
Look at this way. If you post your fish's names here, it will help you remind the names of your fish.:mrgreen:
I do too.:crazy: Tend to forget the names of my fish which is why I post mine here..lol..:mrgreen:


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

awww yes I've always wondered that Brie! What fish have u gone through?


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

4 clown loaches
3 bettas
3 ghost shrimp
2 catfish sharks
1 tiger barb
1 pleco
1 angelfish
1 striped raphael catfish
1 red finned shark

*I'm a fish killer!!*


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

darn i still have a longer list


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

my daughter named my angelfish "sun" and i named my previous swordtails "shouji"(rehomed) and "ren"(RIP), and my platy is "chiyo", my danios are the "three stooges" and my cory is "chum"..=)

bri


----------



## fiona (Jul 27, 2006)

jsm11482 said:


> 1 gold zebra danio named goldie, and 4 zebra danio's names zeebie 1, zeebie 2, zeebie 3, and zeebie 4.


well at least you wont forget who's who!!!


----------



## Oceane (Aug 4, 2006)

:lol: My cories are Kat Steven and Kat Baloo...


----------



## fiona (Jul 27, 2006)

Oceane said:


> :lol: My cories are Kat Steven and Kat Baloo...


see human names, they are the best!!! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

Only two of our *many* fish have names.. Steve's tropheous is Egor (I named him) and my albino oscars is Bully he's mean. My daughter named all her fish I don't keep track because their names change every day..lol


----------



## fiona (Jul 27, 2006)

egor, off the goast busters????


----------



## Oceane (Aug 4, 2006)

My Oscar is named Mike after the guy who sold it to me... my mom thinks it's real funny and when she asks about him it gives rise to weird sounding conversations.


----------



## fiona (Jul 27, 2006)

im not suprised!!!!
but hey another nice and random human name!!!
just what i like to see!!!


----------



## fiona (Jul 27, 2006)

i dont have any defence in nameing my fish, aint got no kids to blame, 
its all me!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Posts split and move into another forum. We're getting beyond offtopic discussions already.:crazy:


----------



## bnii (Sep 26, 2006)

*fish names*

My girl friend named them. She made me name the Severm. I only know they are from video games. 
Discus:Zell, Yuna and Tidus. Cory's: Lock, Shock and Barrel, Pain and Panic.
Betta: Flippy (nephews-we are baby sitting). Angels: King Mickey Mouse, Goofy, Donald and Kopu. Pleco-Plucky (gold nugget). Haplo Cat fich: Cat Sith. Severm: Kurt and Goldie.
She has more names so I have to get more fish...
:shock:


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

My Clown pleco is Mr. Pleakly. The Bulldog is Jumbaa. I suppose if I get a full sized pleco at some point it will be Gantuu.

My four sterbas and one leopard cory are Dewey, Cheetham, Bilke, Howe, and Lipschitz (five bottom feeders.)

My male guppy is Horndog, one female with a tail like an Italian flag is Isabella. One of the other females is Freckle. I've had other guppies that I named: Jeannie, Yellowtail, Speckle (mother of Freckle), and Tomato Butt, who have all since become turtle food.

My Male Pearl Gourami is Timothy (Leeri).

My banjo cats were Cletus and Jethro (Swirly the turtle got Cletus).

I'm holding off on naming my bristlenosed plecos until the can be sexed.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

my to gold gouramis are roco and scarface :lol:


----------



## fiona (Jul 27, 2006)

names are good, every one and every thing should have a name!!!
i have got another clown loach and he is called trigger to go with the other called tigger!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (Aug 3, 2006)

I call my fish by their species...like "Hello little Guppy," or "Good night Molly".... but my snail's name is Goliath.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh, tophatt, it's horrible that your turtle ate your beloved fishies!  

My first fish was a calico fantail goldfish I called Freckle


----------



## Bristle nose (Oct 15, 2006)

No i dont name my fish, but when i first started out with fish when i was 12 i did!


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Nothing wrong with naming fish, I name some of mine.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SKAustin said:


> Nothing wrong with naming fish, I name some of mine.


Hiya, Steve.:wave: Glad to see you posting again.:mrgreen:
What names do your fish have?:devil:


----------



## fiona (Jul 27, 2006)

Bristle nose said:


> No i dont name my fish, but when i first started out with fish when i was 12 i did!


o come on!!!
if your 1 or 91 ud still want a name wouldnt u?
:?


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't know if this counts, but I've named my new apple snail. He's called Sammy the Snail. How orginal


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Blue said:


> Hiya, Steve.:wave: Glad to see you posting again.:mrgreen:
> What names do your fish have?:devil:


Come on now blue, you know my larger frontie's name is Sully. Smaller one is Mike, Buescheri is named Pikey Dude, and Brichardi is named Lofty, The Venestus in my other tank is named Charlie. I didnt bother naminig the Calvus, Compys, and Meleagris nor my Labs, as I have too many to be able to tell them apart But did name my pair of Sumbu Shell Comps Bert and Ernie, and the one baby lab with the deformed eye was named "One-eyed Willie. Sadly little Willy was renamed "Lunch Break" by Charlie.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Lessee, Timothy was a good name for a Peal Gourami, but it didn't really fit him, so I have renamed him Buck, and I put a female in with him, who I have named Janis.


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

SKAustin said:


> the one baby lab with the deformed eye was named "One-eyed Willie. Sadly little Willy was renamed "Lunch Break" by Charlie.


That's horrible and yet I can't stop laughing!!  :bluelaugh:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SKAustin said:


> the one baby lab with the deformed eye was named "One-eyed Willie. Sadly little Willy was renamed "Lunch Break" by Charlie.


One-eyed?:blink: You bad boy, Steve.


----------



## jinithith2 (Oct 23, 2006)

2 angels- all white with black stripe- Frack
white with brown splotches- Frick
common pleco- sniper
black fin cory- napper
the other fish look exactly alike, and napper is going to lose his name soon if I get more blackfins


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

Since my first post I have re-homed a few and acquired more, here is my updated fish name list: 
Gepetto & Emmy (cories); 
Tigger & Pooh (clown loaches); 
Triton (plec);
Shadow & Gucci (angels); 
Eeenie, Meanie, Miney & Moe (silver dollars)
Wilson & Fred (blue gouramis)
Ralph (African Elephant Nose)
Harlequin (leporinus)
Jewel, Summer, Snowy, Buddy, Goliath, James, Phantom (African cichlids)

Un-named: 5 red wag platys; 2 opaline gouramis; 2 gold gouramis; 4 green cories; one tiny plec.


----------



## notsonewguy (Jan 28, 2007)

I have 4 black skirt tetra's, All of thier names are Nemo


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have 7 danios
Stretch
Underdog
Pickles
Skittles
Cucumber
Jim
Newbie

2 Otos
Tigger
Mini-him

I havent named my bolivians yet


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

ok, i dont name my fish....i have hard enough time comming up with names for our pets.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

i named 1 platty :
Cutie Pie.
But i have more.


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

i have named my big and small C.Paleatus now,

Longfin pep is the small one...

Big pepered is the big one...

not very original :lol:


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

i name all my fish as they r all different and easy to tell apart...
guppies = Hulk, pheobe, scarlet and champagne
swordtails, smudge and fudge
mollies= tango, maureen, pearl and polly
goldfish=godfrey
plecos= bj, zeberdee and beast
danios= spot, blue and perky
tetras= bones and tiny
silver shark= jaws(how original)!!!
frog=freddie
bolivan rams= bish and bosh!!
i like to name them as it makes me love them more!!


----------



## Aquaticmoon (Nov 29, 2006)

I just name my fav. fish.....
male Emperor Tetra =Melvin
female Emperor Tetra = piggles
male bettas=little john, little keith, and little kevin.
Un IDed tetra= melvin bubbles
The frist gold tetra that I though was the same fish as M. bubbles is named Bubbles melvin.
White tailed black shark is call Clark Kent.
Lion fish.......superman
angles are called pig and wig.
tag. chiclid is call helos


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

my clarias aka walking cat is called DD or daisy dyson (cos she looks like a cow and eats like a hoover :lol: )

my large golden plec is called maz (marylin monroe, cos shes stunning)

my 2 common plecs that i got together are bonnie and clyde

thats it only half have names :lol: :lol:


----------

